# How do I prevent yellow spots on lawn



## almostdone (Jan 24, 2008)

I have 3 Labrador Retrievers and when they pee just once on my lawn it turns yellow at first and then dies shortly after. I paid $3,000 for sod installed. I had six or seven spots last summer and this was while putting extra effort to make them go in the mulched area. I was wondering if anyone knows if there is something I could put in there food or something I could spray on the lawn that might help. I would imagine this would be a problem for alot of dog/lawn people. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...gkw=grass&kw=grass&parentPage=search&keepsr=1
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...gkw=grass&kw=grass&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

Or, you can follow the dogs around with a garden hose and rinse the grass off after they go. Not much fun.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hm. Wonder if they make products like that for humans. I'd like to train my husband and his friends NOT to pee in our yard when they are out back drinking around the fire pit.

:furious:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

kimberland30 said:


> Hm. Wonder if they make products like that for humans. I'd like to train my husband and his friends NOT to pee in our yard when they are out back drinking around the fire pit.
> 
> :furious:


Electric fence works.


----------



## bpowell (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel your pain. I have one yellow lab, and I've tried everything. When it comes down to it, you've got two options, hose down the spot every time or train the dogs to go in a designated area.

Either way will be a LOT of work. I dedicated an entire weekend to training the dog, and for the most part it has worked. As you know, labs are very smart dogs.

Any product claiming to fix this problem should be scrutinized. They haven't worked for my lab.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

*yellow spots...*

I don't own a dog, but I have noticed yellow spots around my yard lately. My solution: Get out the snow shovel and cover the yellow spot with white snow.

Remember, don't EAT the yellow snow! :laughing:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll probably pay more attention in the spring, but I've heard that a tablespoon or two of applesauce will help with spots too. I'm more worried about the winter's worth of poop that is under the snow right now.


----------



## Robert131 (Feb 11, 2008)

There's one constant in lawn care that proves true over and over, if you have dogs, you will not have a nice lawn. The urine is basically ammonia, which burns the grass. Watering it down immediately will help, but there is really nothing that will help.


----------



## js2743 (Feb 13, 2008)

park your car back there on a patio or something and they will keep the wheels washed lol. that is if they are males


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

It seems that the problem is primarily with female dogs.
I insisted on our last dog being a male for this reason and haven't seen a yellow spot yet.
They don't always lift their legs near trees,bushes ,ect.I've watched him squat and pee in the middle of the lawn,without getting the yellow spots.


----------

